# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 10/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Một cập nhật hấp dẫn mà Didau khuyến khích các bạn nên đọc từng thông tin trong note này. Bắt đầu là thông tin khuyến mãi 10.000 đồng bay khắp Việt Nam của Vietjet Air, tiếp theo đó là giá vé các chặng trong nước cho thời gian bay vào tháng 11. Khuyến mãi hấp dẫn từ Singapore Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Air Asia đến Bangkok, Hongkong, Singapore, Bali,... cho thời gian bay vào tháng 1, tháng 2 năm sau... Chuẩn bị đi săn vé thôi các bạn ơiiii!  :Big Grin: 


*Nội địa*

*Chương trình khuyến mãi siêu tiết kiệm: “10.000 VND Bay Khắp Việt Nam” của hãng Vietjet Air đến cho tất cả các chuyến bay nội địa.*

Giá vé: 10.000 VND/ 1 lượt (chưa bao gồm thuế, phí và các lệ phí khác).

Thời gian bay: từ 01/11/2012 đến 31/12/2013 hoặc đến khi hết vé (không áp dụng ngày lễ, tết)

Thời gian đặt vé: chỉ bắt đầu từ 21:00 - 23:59, trong các ngày sau đây:

Ngày 10,11 và 12/10/2012.
Ngày 07,08 và 09/11/2012.
Ngày 05,06 và 07/12/2012.

Khuyến mãi chỉ áp dụng cho đặt vé trực tiếp tại website của hãng

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 15/10 --> 21/10: 1.034.000 VND_Lượt về_: 15/10 --> 21/10: 1.034.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 15/10: hết vé  *  16/10 --> 21/10: 924.000 VND_Lượt về_: 15/10 --> 21/10: 924.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 15/10: hết vé  *  16/10 --> 21/10: 924.000 VND_Lượt về_: 15/10: hết vé  *  16/10 --> 21/10: 913.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 15/10 --> 21/10: 1.584.000 VND_Lượt về_: 15/10 --> 21/10: 1.584.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 15/10: hết vé  *  16/10 --> 21/10: 1.584.000 VND_Lượt về_: 15/10 --> 21/10: 1.584.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 15/10, 21/10: 1.749.000 VND  *  16/10, 18/10, 19/10: 1.144.000 VND  *  17/10, 20/10: 1.034.000 VND_Lượt về_: 15/10, 17/10, 18/10, 21/10: 2.134.000 VND  *  16/10: 1.749.000 VND  *  19/10: 1.144.000 VND  *  20/10: 1.034.000 VND  *Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 15/10: 1.970.000 VND  *  16/10: 1.560.000 VND  *  17/10, 18/10: 1.280.000 VND  *  19/10 --> 21/10: 1.500.000 VND_Lượt về_: 15/10: 1.970.000 VND  *  16/10 --> 18/10, 21/10: 1.280.000 VND  *  19/10, 20/10: 1.500.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 15/10: hết vé  *  16/10: 1,560,000 VND  *  17/10, 18/10: 1,410,000 VND  *  19/10 --> 21/10: 1,260,000 VND_Lượt về_: 15/10: 1,880,000 VND  *  16/10: 1,560,000 VND  *  17/10  -->  19/10, 21/10: 1,140,000 VND  *  20/10: 1,260,000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 145$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 49$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 160$

* Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 113$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 08/10 - 14/10/2012Thời gian bay: 03/01/2013 - 31/03/2013Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 15/10 - 21/10/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## hientran812

rất cảm ơn thông tin của bạn

----------


## vugiapit

*Vé máy bay Lion Air* có bán tại Việt Nam Booking - Đại lý chính thức _Lion Air Vietnam_. Hãng hàng không_Lion Air_ có các chuyến bay giá cực rẻ xuất phát từ TPHCM và Hà Nội đi Jakarta, Singapore, Malaysia…_Lion Air_ là một trong những hãng _hàng không có vé máy bay giá rẻ_ phục vụ các chuyến bay quốc tế rất tốt mà hành khách Việt Nam có thể lựa chọn. Hãng hoạt động với tôn chỉ đem lại sự hài lòng thoải mái cho khách hàng trên tất cả các chuyến bay.
_Hãy gọi ngay:_ *08.3956.2142 - 0933.727.116*

----------


## lequyen

Phòng vé máy bay VietAirlines chuyên phân phối ve may bay, vé máy bay khuyến mại, vé máy bay giá rẻ, vé máy bay nội địa và quốc tế dành cho tất cả khách hàng
 - Khách lẻ đi du lịch
 - Khách đi công tác
 - Khách đoàn đi du lịch và công tác…
 Với giá vé rẻ và hợp lý của các hãng Hàng không như: Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific, Air Mekong, Vietjet Air, Air Asia, Tiger Airways, Singapore Airlines, Eva Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Thai Airways, Cathay Pacific, Koreana Airlines, Asiana Airlines, American Airlines, Air France, United Airlines, China Airlines, China Southern Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines...

 Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
Phòng vé máy bay Vietairlines
 CÔNG TY TNHH SAWA
 Đ/c: Tầng 2,toà nhà Kangaroo, 54 Trường Chinh, Hà nội
 Tel: 04. 3629 1182 / 0904 710 793 / 0974 609 082
 Email: vemaybay.sawa@gmail.com
 ID : viet_airlines / vemaybay_sawa
 Website: http://www.vietairlines.net

----------


## lequyen

Phòng vé máy bay VietAirlines chuyên phân phối ve may bay, vé máy bay khuyến mại, vé máy bay giá rẻ, vé máy bay nội địa và quốc tế dành cho tất cả khách hàng
 - Khách lẻ đi du lịch
 - Khách đi công tác
 - Khách đoàn đi du lịch và công tác…
 Với giá vé rẻ và hợp lý của các hãng Hàng không như: Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific, Air Mekong, Vietjet Air, Air Asia, Tiger Airways, Singapore Airlines, Eva Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Thai Airways, Cathay Pacific, Koreana Airlines, Asiana Airlines, American Airlines, Air France, United Airlines, China Airlines, China Southern Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines...

 Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
 Phòng vé máy bay Vietairlines
 CÔNG TY TNHH SAWA
 Đ/c: Tầng 2,toà nhà Kangaroo, 54 Trường Chinh, Hà nội
 Tel: 04. 3629 1182 / 0904 710 793 / 0974 609 082
 Email: vemaybay.sawa@gmail.com
 ID : viet_airlines / vemaybay_sawa
 Website: Ve may bay,Mua vé máy bay giá rẻ nhất ở đâu

----------

